# ...the last of the commercial knives...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, almost all of them. Any knife I have polished is welcomed back here for touch-up, but it does resonate the end of a era.

But like most guys my age, I no longer enjoy "the work" of the work. Yeah, I still sit in wonderment of a polished edge on a garden variety knife. Heck, the Japanese togishi craftsmen were doing this +800 years ago, and I need a ton of tools and stones.

In speaking with Ken Schwartz, we could only identify five commercial polishers. Oh, there are plenty of sharpeners, but few seek to polish. We always say "five in North America," simply because Dwade Hawley lives in Canada. And excluding the professional katana craftsmen in Japan, Dwade is the best polisher on our continent, hands down.

Both the knives I finished were needed, but also variants. One will go to the wife of a member here, one will go to former member of the military. One knife is 100% stainless, the other one is painted black and tan as to not reflect light to the enemy. One edge has a gentle curve, the other is just two straight lines for slicing and slashing. Both ends of the spectrum, and kind of a fun project to watch both come to perfection.

It's been 23 years of ups and downs, cranky customers and knives that should have been thrown away. Some of this was even fun...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I bet the guy in Canada hates toast that's why he is so good but I like toast not sure about the Japs 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

